# Delta vs. American standard



## sparky

Need some opinions,got to replace a 2-handle shower only faucet with a single handle & was wondering which is the best,delta or American standard???keep in mind that I will have to use the x-tra wide remodel trim in order to cover the holes.which one would be the best for this customer?????


----------



## younger-plumber

A/s r120.little valve, fits in there easy with plenty of room to work.


----------



## Will

American Standard shower valves suck


----------



## dclarke

I have never installed an american standard valve. We use Moen but with your options I'd go with delta.


----------



## Dpeckplb

If you do service I'd go with Moen. They are the most service friendly and parts are free. The American standard is an ok valve, however I have never had to order parts for one, so I don't know the avalibily.


----------



## Redwood

Will said:


> American Standard shower valves suck


^^^^ A rather big understatement IMHO....^^^^^


----------



## Plumb Bob

^^^^^^^


I'd go with Moen


----------



## lockeplumbing

Redwood said:


> ^^^^ A rather big understatement IMHO....^^^^^


American Standard "used" to be good but the faucets they are coming out with now along with most other manufacturers are pretty bad and American Standard is starting to be made over seas. I'd go with delta, moen, or union brass.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## sparky

thanks fellows,i to like moen faucets,but my supply house doesn't stock them,so it sounds like delta will be the one I quote,how does those x-tra wide trim plates work out???do them seem to be alright???never put one of those in.


----------



## Coolcanuck

I'm a Moen guy as well, hate delta because their warranty screwed me when i was telling customers how nice they were. (They changed it to HO problem original owner and receipt, screw the tradesman. Had a big convo with the local rep). I haven't installed any price Pfister but their warranty seems ok as well. Only one of two wholesales stocks it here though, everyone stocks Moen, hardware etc

Reno plates are nice, work well. Been a while since I've had to use one. I remember someone had a flat one that looked like a mirror. The one I stocked was the Moen, fancy contours etc


----------



## mtl723

I would for sure use delta. I have installed a/s, moen, delta, and a few more. I love delta. You have so many options trim wise. Easy to install. I can not stand moen depending on your type of water. We have hard water and I get 3-8 calls every week about a cartridges leaking through. Yes moen sends me 20-40 cartridges every month for free and yes it's job security but I don't have issues with the deltas that are installed. Oh and by the way the trim plates are nice and easy. Look great. I personally don't like them because I know it's something to cover holes. Call me old school I just like things to be perfect. Tile, fiberglass, marble. Whatever it is


----------



## shlomy81

Use delta as Koehler


----------



## incarnatopnh

dclarke said:


> I have never installed an american standard valve. We use Moen but with your options I'd go with delta.


American Standard valves suck. With that said, parts are free under lifetime warranty. Not as fast as Moen, but you can get them.


----------



## HSI

Wolverine Brass has a good shower valve with a great repair plate. 
I have put in many without an issue.


----------



## wyrickmech

sparky said:


> thanks fellows,i to like moen faucets,but my supply house doesn't stock them,so it sounds like delta will be the one I quote,how does those x-tra wide trim plates work out???do them seem to be alright???never put one of those in.


 the trim plates work fine the only thing that sucks is there cost.


----------



## alberteh

moen.


----------



## vinpadalino

Wolverine brass would be my number one. Delta& Kohler close second.


----------



## MTDUNN

Delta faucet on a moen goof plate


----------



## mccmech

I vote Moen also. Cover plate works kind of like Molly Bolts. That covers the two existing holes. Escutions then gets screwed to the new valve body and sets flush against the cover plate. Easy Peezy! IMO, of course.


----------



## plbgbiz

Put me down for Delta.

I wouldn't have an American Standard valve up my arse if I had room for the Empire State Building. :no:


----------



## mccmech

Do you at least have pix from the same repair job Biz? ;-) Feel like I'm looking at one of those hair club for men, or quick weight loss ads. They look close, but not soooo much.


----------



## plbgbiz

mccmech said:


> Do you at least have pix from the same repair job Biz? ;-) Feel like I'm looking at one of those hair club for men, or quick weight loss ads. They look close, but not soooo much.


I think the before pic was taken without a flash.

If you look close, you can see the split tile from above the handles exposed just above the new escutcheon.


----------



## Cajunhiker

Delta


----------



## sparky

plbgbiz said:


> Put me down for Delta.
> 
> I wouldn't have an American Standard valve up my arse if I had room for the Empire State Building. :no:


did you use the template that comes with the trim plate???it comes with two pieces that fit behind the wall that the screws go into to hold the trim plate on,do you use these???


----------



## plbgbiz

sparky said:


> did you use the template that comes with the trim plate???it comes with two pieces that fit behind the wall that the screws go into to hold the trim plate on,do you use these???


Usually I draw an outline using the plate.


----------



## Nathan901

I used to use those sheet plates with the Molly bolts. I've since upgraded.


----------



## sparky

plbgbiz said:


> Usually I draw an outline using the plate.


can I just use the existing holes where the 2-handle faucet stubbed out of the wall for the moly bolts or do I have to cut out the entire outline like it shows on the directions???I never put one of these remodel trims on before.thanks


----------



## PLUMB TIME

Nathan901 said:


> I used to use those sheet plates with the Molly bolts. I've since upgraded.
> 
> View attachment 31027


It will be nice when that trim plate is available for Moentrol :thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz

sparky said:


> can I just use the existing holes where the 2-handle faucet stubbed out of the wall for the moly bolts or do I have to cut out the entire outline like it shows on the directions???I never put one of these remodel trims on before.thanks


Depends on access. If working from the front, you may need all the room you can get. If you have access from the back, you may just need to have the hole in the middle widened out for the valve.


----------



## rjbphd

Nathan901 said:


> I used to use those sheet plates with the Molly bolts. I've since upgraded.


That upgrade is better than....


----------



## love2surf927

Nathan901 said:


> I used to use those sheet plates with the Molly bolts. I've since upgraded.


What manufacturer is that, looks like Moen?


----------



## JK949

Moen's new design is oval, less rodeo belt buckle shape.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

*Geez alert!*

Most durable T&S faucet ever made was an A/S Heritage, with Aqua-Seal stems. Now, A/S = Ingersoll Rand


----------

